#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Θέματα που δεν υπάγονται στις παραπάνω θεματικές κατηγορίες >  > > >  >  > Διάφορα (γενικά) >  > > >  >  >  Κτίριο ή Κτήριο

## SMBD

---

----------


## Xάρης

Ορθές θεωρούνται και οι δύο γραφές.
Προσωπικά προτιμώ το ετυμολογικά σωστό "κτήριο".
Σημασία έχει να κρατήσουμε κοινή γραμμή.

----------


## DOTT.ARCHITETTO

Εγώ το βλέπω παντού "κτήριο" κι όμως κάτι μου έλεγε πως παλιά το γράφαμε "κτίριο". Νόμιζα πως ήταν δική μου αίσθηση αλλά τελικά είχε βάση.
Η τελική απόφαση είναι "κτήριο"??

----------


## DOTT.ARCHITETTO

'Οταν λέω παλιά εννοώ πως εγώ το έγραφα πάντα "κτίριο". Έλειπα κάποια χρόνια από Ελλάδα και όταν γύρισα το βρήκα "κτήριο"!!! Οπότε θεώρησα πως πλέον γράφεται έτσι.

----------


## Xάρης

Ας αποφασίσουν οι σημερινοί συντονιστές (ψηφοφορία) και να γίνει κανόνας για να διευκολύνεται η αναζήτηση.

----------


## adadim

Κτίριο και μόνο κτίριο . Ανορθόγραφο κάνει στους περισσότερους όταν κάποιοι και κυρίως κάποιας ηλικίας επιμένουν να το γράφουν κακώς κτήριο . Και ξεχάστε πια τον Μπαμπινιώτη , ο άνθρωπος άλλαξε την οροθογραφία πέντε βασικών λέξεων για να γίνει γνωστός και όλοι να μιλάνε για αυτόν .

----------


## Evangelos

Κτιριο γραφεται με ιωτα οταν το κτιριο βρισκεται κατα την διαρκεια του χτισιματος του με ριζα το κτιζω ενω οταν οι εργασιες εχουν αποπερατωθει γραφεται με ητα με ριζα το κτημα. Οπως και να εχει το σημαντικο ειναι σε ενα κειμενο ειται να γραφεται παντα με τον ενα τροπο ειται με το αλλο και οχι σε ενα κειμενο μια να το βρισκεις με ιοτα και μια με ητα.

----------

Butcher, SIRADRAB

----------


## DOTT.ARCHITETTO

Ενδιαφέρουσα άποψη. Και σκεφτείτε και το άλλο. Στις αγοραπωλησίες θα λέει καποιος:
Πουλάω κτίριο με "ιώτα" και κτήριο με "ήτα" !!! Τώρα σε τι φάση βρίσκεται το κτι/κτηριο όποιος κατάλαβε κατάλαβε!!!! 
Τελικά πρέπει να κάνουμε όντως μια ψηφοφορία.

----------


## vmaniad

Με καλοπροαίρετη διάθεση.... δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω γιατί τόσοι μηχανικοί ασχολούνται τόσο πολύ με την ορθογραφία μιας λέξης!!!!

----------


## shelby

H λύση είναι μια, να πάρουμε ετυμολογικό λεξικό να δούμε. Πάντως ρίξτε μια ματιά και εδώ http://sarantakos.wordpress.com/2009/10/20/efktirio/

----------

Butcher, Theo

----------


## spiderman

I και μόνο Ι. Αυτά περί ευκτήριου οίκου είναι νεοελληνικής εμπνεύσεως. Κτίριο-κτίσμα-δημιούργημα πως λέει η θρησκεία από κτίσεως κόσμου.
Επίσης σε βυζαντινά χρυσόβουλα του Αγίου όρους (πχ κτιτορικό χρυσόβουλο Ι.Μ. Διονυσίου από Κομνηνό) αναφέρονται πάντα ως κτίτωρ παρότι στις μέρες μας έχει επικρατήσει και σε αυτήν την λέξη το η.

----------


## nicoza

κτηριο παιδια....

----------


## Ubiquites

Υποθέτω ότι θα είναι το ίδιο θέμα όπως στην περίπτωση "το στυλό" ή "ο στυλός". Ένας φίλος φιλόλογος μου είχε πει ότι έχει να κάνει με την λατινική ή ελληνική ρίζα της λέξης, ότι και τα δυο είναι έγκυρα ασχέτως αν δεν χρησιμοποιούμε συνειδητά τη λέξη γνωρίζοντας την προέλευση της από την ελληνική ή λατινική γλώσσα.

----------


## nikoslat

Το σωστό είναι με *"η"* και αιτιολογείται κατά τους Χατζιδάκη και Μπαμπινιώτη με βάση την αρχαία έκφραση "*ευκτήριον οίκημα*" είτε κατ'άλλους που δεν καταγράφονται από τη λέξη _οικητήριον ή κατοικητήριον_ με παραφθορά τους.

----------

